# Identification Help



## hobbittks (4 mo ago)

I recently received a two stage compressor pump with no plates or information on it. It has a D inside of a circle that is cast into it. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

hobbittks said:


> Any help is greatly appreciated.


Since you don't have any other info, looks like you'll need to post some pictures...


----------



## MacMcMacmac (9 mo ago)

Sounds like a Douat, made in Brazil, acquired by Schulz. NAPA used to sell them at one point.


----------

